# Dove Season



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Dove season opens on thursday. I always take a slingshot along in case get a closer shot. Also my small saw in case I find a good natural....







Jim


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

It opens on saturday here. I can already smell them cooking over hot coals drenched in bacon fat and butter... mmmmmh!!!


----------



## aztim (Apr 18, 2011)

rockslinger do you see much in the way of the banded eurasian doves when you're out?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

We see a few, The're open all year, no limit.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

flippinout said:


> It opens on saturday here. I can already smell them cooking over hot coals drenched in bacon fat and butter... mmmmmh!!!


My son-in-law takes a breast splits it slice each piece and insert a water chesnut wrap with a strip of bacon and deep fry for aminute or two. Very tasty, the water chestnut gives it a nice crunch.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I wish, I could be there to shoot at them with a slingshot or a air rifle. Well,  just get a many as possible for me and get a beer under my name. Saludos







.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> I wish, I could be there to shoot at them with a slingshot or a air rifle. Well, just get a many as possible for me and get a beer under my name. Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish you could be here as well. Im getting a pretty good supply of dove in the freezer, along with a diamond back rattle snake.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

rockslinger said:


> I wish, I could be there to shoot at them with a slingshot or a air rifle. Well, just get a many as possible for me and get a beer under my name. Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish you could be here as well. Im getting a pretty good supply of dove in the freezer, along with a diamond back rattle snake.
[/quote]

rockslinger,
It would be just great, both shooting with mezquite resorteras to those doves. Well, get as many in the freezer as possible and I am sure the rattle snake is going to taste great. Bon apetite my friend!! Saludos







.


----------

